# minnesota summerleague topic



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

will we ever get a box score for the game.....for ANY of the games played.

we got all the info from vegas.

i guess..

what happens in minneapolis, stays in minneapolis.

all i know, is we won 89-81...i dunno who we even played actually!

edit---- found some info///

"The Knicks defeated the Toronto Raptors earlier 89-81 behind 27 points from Guard Rueben Douglas."

and draft express has a recap up....and no box score exists!
http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1046


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

nice recap from sheefo13 of the minnesota board here:



sheefo13 said:


> *Game 2, New York vs. Toronto thoughts:* Well it looked like a bowout from the start. Toronto went off early on the Knicks. The Raps played without Graham, Charlie V, and Roko Ukic. When I found that out I lost interest but they still manhandled the Knicks in the first half. Ruben Douglas was the one guy who really did anything for the Knicks in the first 3 quarters.
> The Raptors got their help from Bryant Mathews, a Virginia Tech alumn. He was their leading scorer. He was a guy who reminded me of a poor man's bigger Sprewell. The guy was a hard worker. Also playing big roles for the Raps was Omar Cook and Tim Pickett. At half time, I lost all interest, it was a blow out.
> I get back with my burger and fries with a Rashad McCants autograph and I notice the Knicks making a come back. The got their 3rd quarter scoring help from Ruben Douglas again. Plus Nate Robinson began to change the game. Nate came in as a sub for Steven Barber, and if this was any indacation of what kind of spark the guy would be off the bench, he has my vote for 6th man of the year. He really did not score, but he got everyone involved and energized. Twice he jumped up for a loose ball with someone at least a foot and a half taller than he was and won the tip. On the last play of the game that tip was the assist for a fastbreak. He was great at penetrating, he was great at making the right pass. He was also making his free throws. The guy made everyone in the crowd love him. He was energized and so was everyone else. Nate had Bruno Sundov so amped, he even got a technical for taunting and hit a three.
> As for Frye, yeah he had 11 points but man can a guy be more foul prone? The guy is super afraid of contact too. Lee was probably the glue for this team though. This was the only team there tonight that simply looked like they had a lot of fun. This was the most gelled team there.
> Kudos though to Douglas, had 25 points and seemed to be on fire out there. Plus good job to Sundov. Man the Knicks made a good comeback in this one to win it. The Raps had to let off the gas sometime, they had really no go to player. Plus the officiating was absolutely terrible.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> nice recap from sheefo13 of the minnesota board here:


you beat me to it..Thanks Sheefo13!

More of the usual...Nate ..Lee and a sprinkle of Frye......


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/media/timberwolves/jul16_nyk-min.pdf

nice game for frye.

it seems ariza isnt with the team


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> http://www.nba.com/media/timberwolves/jul16_nyk-min.pdf
> 
> nice game for frye.
> 
> it seems ariza isnt with the team


did channing start at the 4 and Sundov at the 5??


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

channing did all the tip offs, but sundov always started with him. i remember in the orlando game sundov guarded howard...and hes a PF, so i guess frye was at the 5 technically.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I got day 2 thoughts up too. You can check them out. Wow do you guys got some good rookies....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> I got day 2 thoughts up too. You can check them out. Wow do you guys got some good rookies....


yeaaaaaahhhh BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/media/timberwolves/jul17_ind-nyk.pdf

artest dropped 25.

frye was 5-6 from the field.

nate was nate.....


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yup those writeups are up now. Every game I gain more respect for Nate and Frye.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Yup those writeups are up now. Every game I gain more respect for Nate and Frye.


Sheef..thanks so much for the input


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

check out nates putback dunk:
http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/gameday/robinson_dunk.html

rediculous.

how CANT he win the dunk contest?


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Imagine being in the SL trying to earn your way onto a roster only to find out that Ron Artest will be guarding you.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> check out nates putback dunk:
> http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/gameday/robinson_dunk.html
> 
> rediculous.
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Imagine being in the SL trying to earn your way onto a roster only to find out that Ron Artest will be guarding you.


Not only that,but after being suspended and coming back with fire..


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

anyone see the last knicks game on nba-tv? that guy david lee is good. he beat someone off the dribble on the baseline and did a reverse dunk. it was nice. not just that thought, he hit alot of shots.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/media/timberwolves/jul18_hou-nyk.pdf

check out nates dimes


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

and the finally game vs the bucks. bogut 14 boards to fryes 5

http://www.nba.com/media/timberwolves/jul19_nyk-mil.pdf


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> and the finally game vs the bucks. bogut 14 boards to fryes 5
> 
> http://www.nba.com/media/timberwolves/jul19_nyk-mil.pdf


Penny,has Frye been starting at the 4 the whole summer league??

Does he play any 5??

hes definitely more Rasheed than Ben Wallace


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

whats the difference between a 4 and a 5 in todays league?

frye does the taps, but who knows who picks up frye on d, and defense is just man to man, frye was probly on bogut. 

like kurt and sweetney, its just two bigs...no 5 or 4 really. kurt always guarded the better of the 4 n 5, it was never a set thing


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> whats the difference between a 4 and a 5 in todays league?
> 
> frye does the taps, but who knows who picks up frye on d, and defense is just man to man, frye was probly on bogut.
> 
> like kurt and sweetney, its just two bigs...no 5 or 4 really. kurt always guarded the better of the 4 n 5, it was never a set thing


???Penny,there is a huge difference as you indicated...

If you dont believe me,try holding your position against Haslim sometime..And than give it a whirl with Shaq.... :raised_ey 

But,I see your point,so i guess the real question is which position does Frye usually guard??The opponents 4 or 5???

I also ask because if hes playing the "4",that means Sweetney is riding the bench


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

there is a difference in Miami, but most teams have PF's and Centers around the same height. Now with Jerome James we have a real center, whether hes good or not is still to be determined.

but our summerleague squad is still like our knicks last season with kurt and sweets. its interchangable based on matchups. at this point, frye has gotta play center, cause were stockpiled at forward anyway.

but regardless, if JYD or rose is in with Frye, jyd or rose will guard shaq....but shaq has his choice on who to guard...probably frye...

im not explaining this well....but maybe youll see what im getting at


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> there is a difference in Miami, but most teams have PF's and Centers around the same height. Now with Jerome James we have a real center, whether hes good or not is still to be determined.
> 
> but our summerleague squad is still like our knicks last season with kurt and sweets. its interchangable based on matchups. at this point, frye has gotta play center, cause were stockpiled at forward anyway.
> 
> ...


soonds like hes more of a 4 than a 5


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

how is that? cause hes weak and cant rebound? id rather have him at the 5 cause the 4 is the premier position in the league, and he will get killed by the leagues forwards. id rather have him go up against shaq every now and then then a great PF almost every night


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> how is that? *cause hes weak and cant rebound*? id rather have him at the 5 cause the 4 is the premier position in the league, and he will get killed by the leagues forwards. id rather have him go up against shaq every now and then then a great PF almost every night


YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Thats exactly the reason..the very reason why Rasheed Wallace is 4 inches taller than Ben Wallace yet Ben plays the 5 and Rasheed farts around on the perimeter..

Why will he get killed by the other 4's??? Hes 6'11 and 245-250 pounds...Hes athletic..I dont agree with that...at all..

Penny,do you realise you are saying hes weak,cant rebound and is going to get killed by the other 4's??Not good


----------

